# Besides Happy Home Designer, do you think there will be another AC game?



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2015)

I still would love to see another game that's not a spinoff, but a sequel to NL.


----------



## Klave (Aug 9, 2015)

For 3DS? I don't think so. Unless we get that really small minigame which is something like Photos with Animal Crossing but I doubt it.
The 3DS has been out for a while and probably only has a couple of years left before the next console. I feel like that's too short of a timeframe to get any sort of Animal Crossing title out - mainstream or spinoff.

In general, yes there will be another Animal crossing. It's just too popular to let the series die. The question is whether or not there will be a mainstream game on Wii U which people debate over.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

I think there will be. I just really hope they make it for the next handheld console. I don't have enough money for a TV and main consoles so I wouldn't be able to play it. I feel like it makes more sense as a handheld anyways.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

Instead of the AC plaza, or Amiibo Party, we need Animal Crossing: Universe.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 10, 2015)

I think that as soon as another new Nintendo console comes out, there will be another AC.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope it's on a handheld console. I love being able to play anywhere


----------



## Akimari (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they're gonna be making one for the Wii U at some point or another, if not then maybe they'll save it for that new 3DS that's coming out in a few years. I hope they make another one and improve even further on the game~


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 13, 2015)

I hope there'll be another one for the 3ds because I don't have enough money to buy wii U, another console, or a new computer (which I really need).


----------



## Xita (Aug 13, 2015)

I think Animal Crossing getting spinoffs is evidence enough that it's getting to be a really important franchise for Nintendo, so it's pretty obvious to me that it'll get another entry. 

However, after the announcement of Amiibo Festival and how much Nintendo keeps talking up the NX, I think AC will actually skip Wii U and go straight for NX, whatever that is. I hope it's a portable entry since I vastly prefer AC on portables, but I can't help but feel like there are lot of features on Wii U that are left untapped if it misses the system.


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm kinda unsure tbh.

I would've been certain that there wouldn't be another one, but considering that I remember reading Nintendo or someone thinks the 3DS line still has 2-3 years left, I'm not sure. Tbh I don't think there will be another main series title on the 3DS, since it'd be difficult to make it different to New Leaf, since this is an Animal Crossing game and there isn't that much they can do on the same console - I mean, they would add the HHD features into a new 3DS game, but unless they add something drastically new, it'll just be the WW/CF situation again - that said, they _could_ make is a New 3DS exclusive, but I highly doubt they're going to make one of their best selling series be a New 3DS exclusive, because it wouldn't sell well.

So no, I don't think there'll be another main AC game for the 3DS family, but I could see another spin off.

Outside of the 3DS, I think there'll be one for the Wii U - but if E3 2016 comes without an announcement, I'd say they're saying it for the next system.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 14, 2015)

Akimari said:


> I'm pretty sure they're gonna be making one for the Wii U at some point or another, if not then maybe they'll save it for that new 3DS that's coming out in a few years. I hope they make another one and improve even further on the game~



Oh man, I hope they don't make it for the new 3ds. I really don't want to buy a new system just so I can play. I do have a Wii U, and I never play it. If they made a new ac on that system, I would play the Wii U all the time.


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Oh man, I hope they don't make it for the new 3ds. I really don't want to buy a new system just so I can play. I do have a Wii U, and I never play it. If they made a new ac on that system, I would play the Wii U all the time.



Doubt it.
So many people have a current 3DS system as is, if Nintendo were to release arguably one of their top 5 series on the New 3DS, it would do poor in sales and probably damage the series. People aren't going to buy an upgraded mid-gen system just to play a new game, especially since it's just one game.

And not only that, the New 3DS released in Japan in October 2014, Australia in November 2014, and elsewhere in February 2015, but didn't see it's first exclusive game until April 2015, which was 6 months after it's initial release in Japan. Even now, the system has been out for almost a year in Japan, and 6 months in the west, and still only has one exclusive game. It seems that the New 3DS really isn't going to be getting a lot of exclusives, and the only exclusive it's gotten so far was a remake - so I'm really doubting that it'll get an exclusive main series game considering how it's been doing so far.

If it does happen, I can see it selling alright in Japan, 'cause 3DS systems sell like hotcakes in Japan, so they'd defs be willing to upgrade. But sales would definitely do poorly in the west. If it were to happen I wouldn't see it leaving Japan.


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 14, 2015)

I hope so.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

i think they will


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 31, 2015)

I think there will definitely be another main series AC, and it will either be for the Wii U or the NX. I really hope we get it for the Wii U.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Sep 9, 2015)

I think that the next AC should be on the Wii U. Just imagine the graphics. Maybe something like the AC DLC for Mario Kart 8.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2015)

of course there will be a new AC game coming out. but please, release it on the 3DS because i bought mine like only 2months ago..so it'd be a waste if they suddenly release a new AC game for a new console..


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 10, 2015)

Considering how well Animal Crossing games sell. I'd have to say yes. It's great money for Nintendo.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 11, 2015)

I want one for the NX
it would be great to have animal crossing on the next gen console/ handheld  hybrid gaming system


----------



## tsukune_713 (Sep 11, 2015)

im sure there will be one for the wii u, there wont be another for the 3ds though there wont be one for handheld til the next handheld is out


----------



## Bjork (Sep 11, 2015)

for 3ds? no probably not

in general yes, it'd be dumb not to, it's a widely successful series and to just kinda stop it wouldn't be smart


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 11, 2015)

I really wanted there to be one for the Wii U... that's the main reason I bought it was anticipation for AC Wii U 

imo, even thought portability is great, console games are just so much better. another handheld AC? kinda dumb to have 3 major handheld games in a row and waste a perfect opportunity to sell a system that isn't doing so well int he first place. take advantage of a great system Nintendo, sheesh.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 12, 2015)

AC is considered to be one of Nintendo's best assets, but not quite at the top like Zelda or Mario so it's hard to tell exactly when one would come out.  But as long as long as the company stays where it is, there will be games in the future.  For the 3DS though, likely not.  I would be surprised if there was even one for the New 3DS aside from Happy Home or other spin-offs.  AC games don't seem to come out too frequently, about one per console or line of consoles.  

My prediction is that there won't be another for a handheld system until whatever their next line happens to be, and it might be a while before the next one comes out.  The original DS was released early 2004?  And Wild World came out late 2005?  Then the original 3DS was released in March 2011 and ACNL wasn't until June 2013, which was after the XL versions came out.  But again, who knows!  They might realize the demand and release another game sooner rather than later!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Sep 12, 2015)

I really hope whatever console they use for it that it's portable. I almost wouldn't be able to to bear AC:Wii U.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 12, 2015)

I think it will be on da NX


----------



## kenna (Sep 12, 2015)

I think so. All of the ac games so far have been super popular and I think they know they could make another one and it would be just as popular with gamers. Even hhd is getting a ton of hype and it's not even a full title like the others.


----------

